# Neighbors Dropping Large Amounts Of Apples Into Paddocks



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Explain that while you appreciate they like your horses and want to give them treats, that horses are very delicate and too stupid to stop eating before they cause themselves harm. Then ask them very nicely to stop feeding the horses apples and ask that they either throw them away themselves (not fair for you to have to do it) or to give them to someone else. If that doesn't work put an electric wire on your fence and don't tell 'em. VBEG


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I would be having a conversation with them face to face. Although apples are pretty harmless for the average horse, what if they were dumping the clippings from Yew bushes? That could kill a horse. They may just not knwo any better. Give them the benefit of the doubt and speak to them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would start by assuming they mean no harm and are just clueless people thinking they are doing a good thing.

Walk over to their house next time you see them outside (or go knock on the door) and thank them for caring so much about Dobbin and Buttercup. Tell them how great it is to have such a wonderful and considerate neighbor. 
Then tell them how Dobbin and Buttercup have very sensitive digestive systems and eating too many apples or other treats can cause problems such as colic and founder (toss the word vet in there some where if you want it to sound more convincing). Note, do not simply tell them that feeding apples to horses causes founder and colic, tell them that Buttercup and Dobbin are delicate , blah blah blah. Otherwise they will go google it and find some site some where that says it is not truly the case. 

Your specific horses are on a controlled diet so though you appreciate their niceness you are sorry to say that you have to ask them to not dump treats into your paddocks anymore. 

Then promptly change the subject to something else.


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

go careful with crab apples though lol, we had some cows out in a feild with a crab apple tree and the cows came in drunk one evening :L funniest thing i have ever seen, until we was made to pick the apples off the tree and throw them away -_-


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I wouldnt play the dance around game, Id simply pick em all up and walk over and say, please stop putting stuff on my property.
If they did it again call the police and charge them with littering or attempted poisoning of your horses.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is not a dance around game. It is called being a polite and good neighbor. No reason to go all postal on someone when they may simply be making a mistake with good intentions behind it.

If you ask them to stop and then they do not stop, then going postal is fine.

People can not be expected to realize they are doing something wrong.

People who know nothing about horses do not know that too many apples is a bad thing. 

Why make the relationship difficult from the start?


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

They have their own horse. I was simply hoping for a little more respect, but I am going to take the more polite approach the first go round.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just because they have a horse of their own that they have not killed yet does not mean they have a clue. Sad but true fact.

I like to think that they are unknowing more than they are rude and inconsiderate.

Maybe Dobbin (their horse) likes them so they figure your horses would like some too. 



Fingers crossed it goes well.


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Just because they have a horse of their own that they have not killed yet does not mean they have a clue. Sad but true fact.
> 
> I like to think that they are unknowing more than they are rude and inconsiderate.
> 
> ...



But you'd think they would have some respect? I mean, they don't have permission to be dumping things on my property, let alone feed my horses. It's not like I sneak across their yard and dump treats into their paddocks (I probably wouldn't be brave enough, their dog is a bit of a *****.) I don't even talk to them. I'm sure everyone is quite aware that feeding any animal garbage isn't healthy, but that doesn't keep the plastic bags and roofing shingles out of the paddocks either.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess I missed it that they are dumping actual trash in your paddocks.
You said originally that they dumped buckets of crab apples.
That is kind of different than them dumping trash.


To me it is obvious that I do not go to my neighbors and start handing their dogs biscuits. 
To other people it is not so obvious.

I personally do not take someone innocently wanting to give my horse treats as them not having respect.

Maybe a neighbor whose animals you do not give treats to thinks you are a ***** for not caring enough to give their animals treats?



Now, if they are dumping actual trash that is different. But that is not how this thread started. If you want to change the story now so you can be angry with them, then fine. 

I just firmly believe that neighbors are someone you have to live next to. If they have not proven their intentions are being a jerk it is best to assume they are clueless first.


My new neighbor drove his car through the middle of my hay field this spring when it was very wet. Got his car stuck even. You would call him a jerk. I call him city clueless. Much easier to not be angry all the time I say.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Always, don't waste your breath. It's obvious the OP wants to hear that she's justified in ranting about her neighbors. 

I guess she didn't get the answers she was looking for in her first thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/annoying-neighbors-rant-97745/

So figured she'd try again to get people ramped up and tell her she's right, they're wrong, and she should go all postal on them. :?

By the way OP, we have minors on this BB, so it'd be greatly appreciated if you keep your potty mouth to a minimum.


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, I never put in how their trash ends up in the fields, but it still does. I absolutely wouldn't care if they hand fed them once in a while, but there are literally piles of enormous apples in my paddocks and they attract bees, which leads to having to avoid being stung when I kick the apples back over the fence. The horses are actually coming back to the barn with sticky saliva, and honestly, I'm a little tired of scrubbing it off. But, it is obvious to me, that even though twenty or so apples end up back on their lawn, isn't clue enough that the owners don't want them their?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Do you have a game camera you could set up to catch 'em in the act?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Isn't communicating like an adult easier than assuming they are able to guess what you mean?

I think...just my opinion....if they were tossing bags of trash in your paddock that is what you would have started with. Bags of trash are far more offensive than some apples (that some how went from crab apples that are small to big apples). People tend to start with the big bad facts. Not add them in when things are not going their way. 


If you want to hate on your neighbors go for it. It is your world. 

Silly me finds actually communicating with mine works a million times better.




gigem88 said:


> Do you have a game camera you could set up to catch 'em in the act?


Is anyone doubting that it is the neighbors who dumped apples?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

No, but it helps to have documentation to back up your claims! Especially, if they try to deny it once confronted.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I live in the wrong world, obviously.

I would at least try to be nice first. If they are idiots then, then you can resort to other things. 

Why assume they will deny it.

Even in the OPs other thread she does not say they dump trash in her yard. 

They are just people she feels are below her quality.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't understand how kicking the apples back would make them aware that you don't want them in your paddock. It is likely that they assume they have rolled back due to the horses. 

If you don't want them to feed your animals, tell them - as it seems that you don't want to talk to them, put up a sign.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

WesternSpice said:


> there are literally piles of enormous apples


Well heck, I'd love to live next door to your neighbors, think of all the applesauce and apple butter I could make with piles of enormous apples!

'Course I too must be really annoying, can't tell you how many times I've backed out of my driveway only to pull back in because I forgot my wallet, keys, phone, or whatever....


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Delfina said:


> 'Course I too must be really annoying, can't tell you how many times I've backed out of my driveway only to pull back in because I forgot my wallet, keys, phone, or whatever....


Or had to back out of the drive to maneuver for vehicles getting an oil change or whatever.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I've also been known to drive my ATV in laps around my circular driveway giving kiddos rides. 

Or if I am feeling extra lazy, I'll take the ATV down to the road to meet the school bus. 

I live next door to a boarding facility, boy do I feel sorry for those people, seems like someone is always riding whenever I go mow my lawn.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Why assume they will deny it.


After many years of working in law enforcement, I've found most people will deny the obvious! But, I always try to play nice first.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

gigem88 said:


> After many years of working in law enforcement, I've found most people will deny the obvious! But, I always try to play nice first.


People lie to the POLICE? Say it ain't so! :shock: :wink:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Man, if you get to go postal on your neighbours for doing things like that, I should be able to start an all out war with mine! 

My property borders a residential area! I have one neighbour who likes to start his obnoxiously loud motorbike several times a day just to hear it run. Here I was shrugging it off and figuring it would he good to get the horses used to unexpected loud noises!

Then of course there is the man who is a member of the RSPCA and feels the need to stick his head over the fence and check that I am adequately caring for my animals! I figured at least I have an extra pair of eyes looking after their well being!

Then there is the man who lives on the neighbouring property. His house is a way away so I don't hear much from him. Oh, that is until he takes his helicopter out for a joyride. Again I figured at least my horses will be the quietest horses around!

And of course there is the woman who boards ON our property who insists on bringing enough treats for all the horses, including those that belong to me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, I have a solution. When you pick up the horse poop that is generated from ingesting these extra apples, deposit it back at the source. Was technically theirs to begin with. Thank goodness I don't have any close by neighbors, really good thing actually because I sometimes pretend I am Lady Godiva with my horse:wink:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

HowClever said:


> .....
> I figured at least I have an extra pair of eyes looking after their well being!
> ...... Again I figured at least my horses will be the quietest horses around!


Logic - stop that! :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HC, you sound like a very smart horse owner. I believe you are being way too freaking logical though. Please stop that.




AlexS said:


> Or had to back out of the drive to maneuver for vehicles getting an oil change or whatever.


When we had a one lane drive it always seemed that the car that was blocked in was the car that was needed at the moment. Sometimes it involved one person doing all the moving too. Back out the one vehicle and park on the shoulder of the road, run up the drive and back out the second vehicle, park on the shoulder of the road. Get back into the first vehicle and pull it back into the driveway. Finally get into the second vehicle and head off to whatever you needed that specific vehicle for.



gigem88 said:


> After many years of working in law enforcement, I've found most people will deny the obvious! But, I always try to play nice first.


I think that you are jumping off the deep end as far as the OP is.
Asking about giving some horses some apples is very different than asking the drug dealer if the huge pile of cocaine is his.
Just saying.


OP, I am confused by one thing.
You say that they dump apples and they are in your way and you have to kick them back and they attract bees and are a tripping hazard. You also say that your horses come in with sticky lips (eating the apples).
Which one is it?
I have yet to meet a horse that says 'oh boy, I have eaten my fill of apples, I will just leave the rest of these here for later on'.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never considered myself to be excessively logical...until I joined internet forums.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

HowClever said:


> I've never considered myself to be excessively logical...until I joined internet forums.


This may be one of the best statements ever! Sorry to hijack but I just loved this 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

